
The Shell Introduction I Wish I Had - dsr12
https://dev.to/maxwell_dev/the-shell-introduction-i-wish-i-had-551k
======
baddestpoet
There's a lot of awkward assumptions towards the reader in this article - or
I'm way out of the loop. Is it that hard to realize not everyone is working
with a Mac and how is the transition to using ZSH a given!? Is there really
anybody who used a gulp command without installing it beforehand?

All of this seems way too specific to give an unexperienced user a good
overall understanding, I don't think this is an introduction I would've
wanted.

------
krmbzds
Nice guide.

cd ~ command goes to home directory though, not root.

I wish someone showed me the UNIX operating system introduction by Kernighan
et al before anything else. It can be found in AT&T arhives:
[https://youtu.be/tc4ROCJYbm0](https://youtu.be/tc4ROCJYbm0)

